

It’s Still the Latency, Stupid (2007) - ColinWright
http://www.edgeblog.net/2007/its-still-the-latency-stupid/

======
altcognito
> For instance, when choosing between cable and DSL for your house do you ever
> ask the carrier for its latency SLA?

So they could lie to me about that too? I'm lucky to get the bandwidth they
promise at peak hours.

~~~
TTPrograms
I would think this would be a breach of contract, if not false advertising. Is
there a reason they escape traditional routes of retribution for these issues?

------
zw123456
Isn't it also packet loss ? The Mathis equation:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP_tuning](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP_tuning)
tput <= mss/(rtt*sqrt(plr)) if you have no packet loss then rtt starts to
matter less it seems to me.

~~~
toast0
In the page you linked to, it mentions that Mathis formula does not apply if
packet loss is low. In that case, you want the formula above: throughput <=
RWIN / RTT. If your window is large enough, then round trip time isn't a big
deal (unless you have a really big connection)

RTT is a large factor in throughput at the beginning of the connection, when
tcp slow start is restricting the opening of the receive window.

